# First UKC Rally Titles awarded today



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

It's awesome that UKC started with RallyO. finaly Mix Breed dogs can play the RallyO game too. It's about time. I wish AKC would open up their Events to Mixed Breeds. My golden is neutered why not let altered mixed Breeds play. AKC would make a ton of money. But I guess now UKC is going to be the venue for lots more dogs.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How cool to be a part of that!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that AKC and UKC have different focuses. UKC seems to be more into the "working" aspect of the dog, whereas AKC has historically been more involved with the conformation of the dog and breedability. That being the case, they would have no reason to register or allow mixed breed dogs, it goes against everything that their heritage holds important. 
With the decline in AKC registrations and event participation, they may need to re-think that. Right now they are supposedly considering adding an annual "registration fee" for all dogs that will participate in AKC events, in addition to the regular event fee. This would bring them a lot of revenue, but IMO it might force even more people to participate in other venues. They are considering it to be roughly the equivalent of one show entry fee, or about $25. This is what I"ve heard, anyway.
So it's a tough call. I agree that there's no reason that mixed breeds can't participate in agility and obedience, but doing it in the AKC venue might be a little like allowing golden doodle breeders into the GRCA. 
In any case, I'm real happy to see Rally O in the UKC now. It was a great show, huge turnout, and a good time was had by all. The sponsoring club did a fantastic job.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job! We're hoping to enter a UKC rally trial later this summer when my club hosts its first one.

It's gonna be funny having everyone compete in one class.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, the UKC Rally trials were a lot of fun. Looking forward to more so we can title and move on to the next level.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was worried that my4goldens, who was at the same trial, was going to tell everyone about me doing the 360 degree left TWICE because I couldn't find the next sign. Talk about getting dizzy....but at least in UKC I was able to ask the judge (when my vision cleared enough that I could see her) whether I should re-do...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually the subject of allowing mixed breeds to compete in AKC performance events has been discussed by the AKC about two years ago. It raised a great deal of heated debate among the fancy. 
http://images.akc.org/pdf/MixedBreedInformationPacket.pdf


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep, besides that little goof you had a perfect run. Easy to get confused with all the signs. I was out of breath when I came out cause my lunatic dog was so amped up I could barely keep up with him. Ah, the fun of competing, good to have somebody along to laugh with.


----------

